# Emotiva Unveils XMC-1 Home Theater Preamp/Processor with TacT Room Correction for $1499



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Big Picture Big Sound


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

That price gives them some awfully stiff competition. Never heard of this new room correction system, anybody else?? Great to see they added USB this generation but sadly it only has a single hdmi output. Hopefully it will also support component out and multi zones. Curious if they revamped their remote control, so much obvious effort put into the UMC-1 remote but it was just so large and unwieldy.


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

TypeA said:


> That price gives them some awfully stiff competition. Never heard of this new room correction system, anybody else?? Great to see they added USB this generation but sadly it only has a single hdmi output. Hopefully it will also support component out and multi zones. Curious if they revamped their remote control, so much obvious effort put into the UMC-1 remote but it was just so large and unwieldy.


I am also curious about this. XMC has been in development so long I would hope that they had gotten all issues addressed and not have it be a fiasco like the UMC-1...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

TypeA said:


> That price gives them some awfully stiff competition. Never heard of this new room correction system, anybody else??


Sure. Try Google: http://www.tactlab.com/products1.html

It was developed by Peter Lyngdorf and Radomir Bozovich. The latter continues with TacT and the former split off to develop RoomPerfect (see McIntosh MX-150).

Long history.


----------



## Tweaked (May 24, 2012)

Typical for Emotiva to announce the product and continually delay the release of it. I talked to them on the phone and was told it would definitely be out in July then that was revised to August and now who knows. Considering the issues with the release of the UMC-1, I can see exercising caution but as the delay gets longer it suggests problems and may lead me to select something else. It is a real pity - I had high hopes for the new processor.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I'm guessing they have learned a thing or two with the UMC-1 and want to make sure they get this one right.

I think most people will take delays over the release of an glitchy or unfinished product.

I do agree that release dates should be made when you actually have the finished product in your warehouse, ready to ship.


----------



## Topend (Nov 19, 2013)

The Gen2 XMC-1 product web page is up. There have been some changes including HDMI 2.0 although the page doesn't show this yet. It looks like the page is being updated as I type.

Other changes include two HDMI out and the all black colour scheme.

Dave.


----------



## Topend (Nov 19, 2013)

I forgot the major change since this thread was started, Tact is gone and Dirac is in.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Topend said:


> There have been some changes including HDMI 2.0 although the page doesn't show this yet.


HDMI 2.0 no more: http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/thread/35688/word-hdmi-2-xmc-1


----------

